# Ben Wallace Cuts His Hair



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No more 'fro!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn that sucks his fro was awesome.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I am going to miss his fro. I'm not even a huge cavs fan just a fan of his fro lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Noooooo!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Him and now AI?

What now? Is Vince going to get a fro?


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

This is a weird epidemic haha.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Him and now AI?
> 
> What now? Is Vince going to get a fro?


vince is only capable of growing the george jefferson fro


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Kevin Garnett is going to announce that he too is shaving off....... his goatee.


----------

